# 10mm lead head shot



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

single 30mm to 25mm 10mm lead head shot


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Well done!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting! That certainly got the job done ... should make a nice meal.

Cheers ......... Charles


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

cheers guys i had it with my dinner lovely


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

You look like lightgeoduck lol......just kidding.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Nice shot there.

I noticed the way you fold your bands. Seems to work great.

Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

Great shot man, Nice pic. Thanks for showing.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

a bit of pig and peas


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

bird looks a lil more bigger than the norm . great shot, great pics !


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

DaveSteve said:


> Nice shot there.
> 
> I noticed the way you fold your bands. Seems to work great.
> 
> Thanks for sharing it.


thanks i only fold them like that when the bands are to big for the forks woorks just the same as normal really


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

thanks guys


----------



## treez (Mar 12, 2013)

Great shot!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Awesome shot, I had a good friend tell me that the single TBG and 10mm was the way to go on feather, looks like he was right. LOL


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

August West said:


> Awesome shot, I had a good friend tell me that the single TBG and 10mm was the way to go on feather, looks like he was right. LOL


thanks mate yh its fast with this setup i have also took them with single 25mm to 20mm and 10mm lead


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shot!


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice shooting!

SMS


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice slinging. :thumbsup:


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Great shooting. How far was the shot? To smack a pigeon in the head takes quite the skill level. Well done and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice work AJ!!


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

great shot mate, and nice beard


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

Good shot fella


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice shooting buddy


----------



## Mrashid (Aug 5, 2013)

Looks like one of gamekeeper johns catapult?

Nice kill by the way


----------

